# Show Your Display



## Troutsqueezer (Aug 9, 2010)

Do you just throw your completed engines into a corner or do you put them on display? There have been some displays posted here, Metal Butcher and Tin come to mind but I don't think there has ever been a dedicated thread on this topic. I'd like to see how the other forum members display their engines to get some good ideas for mine. I only have three completed engines so far but my stable is growing. I have three engines currently under build so the small shelf I keep them on now will have to give way to something that makes more of a statement. 

Here's the interim setup. My wife has placed them onto a shelf with some artifacts from some of my past hobbies like wood turning and jewelry box making. This won't hold'em for long. 







-Trout


----------



## cfellows (Aug 9, 2010)

Here's mine. In addition to the engines, you can see the magazine storage I built that most of the engines are sitting on. This is where I keep my collection of HSM, Machinist Workshop, MEW, and other publications. 






Chuck


----------



## johnthomp (Aug 9, 2010)

you lucky lot my colection of engines comprises of only 3 but i have one of those ladys that doesent apreciate things like that being in the house and certainly not on display i dont know what it is about my engines i used to keep them on the mantlepiece but she told me to keep them in the shed where they belong as she says they just look cluttered in the house and are a swine to dust so they have the top shelf in the shed at the moment out of reach of my daughters little fingers 
 regards john
 maybee one day eh !


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Aug 9, 2010)

Mine are all on display in my office, except the Webster I.C. engine. Its out in the garage where I've been running it since I repaired the broken crankshaft.


----------



## Tin Falcon (Aug 9, 2010)

TS did not mention home display or show display . Sadly I do not have a display area set up in my house, or even in my shop. I should probably prioritize my space and find a display area in the shop. I do have a couple of photos in a thread way back on page one of the photo section. but here are a couple of more recent pics. 
The first on is our display at R&T summer 08 photo taken by Norm Jones of the New England Model Engineering society.






This one is a much more candid shot of my back side , well not mine but the display. Taken at the 2010 NEMES Show not sure of the photographer possibly Erol Groff. 





Tin


----------



## Troutsqueezer (Aug 9, 2010)

Tin, you are right, it didn't occur to me to mention one or the other. Now that I see the show displays I 'm glad i didn't specify. What a nice setup you have there! Form and function with the doors on the back and I forgot about the wonderful variety of engines you've come up with. 

Chuck and Brian, what killer displays you both have! I can only imagine the amount of learning, effort, history and pride all those engines must represent. Those are exactly what I envision my office looking like after a few years. Thanks very much for posting the pics. 

Pat, those engines just boggle the mind. What a legacy! You are a lucky man to have known Bob. Thanks for posting the beautiful and historic pics. 

John, I think the trick is to establish yourself a man cave and display them there. Mine are in my computer room and it looks like Chuck and Brian have staked out their personal spaces as well. Can you take a portion of your shed and purty it up with a desk, computer, a couple of pictures and shelves? That'll do. 

-Trout


----------



## johnthomp (Aug 9, 2010)

thats where me problem lies me shop is just 6ft by 7ft and its packed to the hilt with tools at the moment meanwhile out the back gate theres 4 disused garages all in a row just begging me to use them for a shop but i still cant find the owner to find out if theyre for sale or rent 
  regards john


----------



## don-tucker (Aug 10, 2010)

I am amazed that these are allowed in the house,wait till my traction engine is finished it will be a different story then I bet.
Don


----------



## gbritnell (Aug 10, 2010)

Most of my engines lived in cardboard boxes in the basement until I made the wood boxes in the last couple of months. I do have a display case where I keep a few of them. These two pictures are from a local antique engine show a couple of years back. Normally I would be running them but I didn't have the time to set everything up at that show. 
George


----------



## Deanofid (Aug 10, 2010)

You fellows have all done a nice job of showing off your hard work!
I'm a little ashamed. Mine are all stuck up on a top shelf in the shop, kind of crammed together.
My house is really small, (700 sq ft.) and the shop is in the house, so, kind of close quarters for
any sort of proper display. 
However, every engine gets taken down, cleaned, and run numerous times a year. They all
know they're loved!

Dean


----------



## Troutsqueezer (Aug 11, 2010)

Dang, George...I had no idea.

Hey, I don't see a small single Elmer's wobbler anywhere there on your table. If you ever get around to making one I can help you with that if you run into trouble. :big:

Seriously tho....geez.... ....dude...man-o-man....crickey. :bow:

-TS


----------



## seagar (Aug 11, 2010)

I am luckymine are kept in a TV cabinet in the house.

Ian(seagar)


----------



## gbritnell (Aug 11, 2010)

Hi Trout,
I have one wobbler, actually two. When I was about 15 my buddies and I found out about a pattern shop in town that sold Stuart kits. This would have been about 1960. We went down to take a look and found that they had quite a few of the Stuart engines built and in display cases. I was hooked but at 15 didn't have enough money for any of the kits besides not being able to even build one. You could buy the Stuart wobbler as a finished kit, just put it together. I saved up and bought one and still have it today. That was my first foray into steam engines. After that my best friend, now my brother-in-law, and I built a v-twin wobbler from plans in Popular Mechanics magazine. I believe I have it somewhere in my collection. 
George


----------



## Penguingeoff (Aug 18, 2010)

Setting up for our Model engineering display (4 5 Sept) 















2 Elmer's Tiny, Half size tiny, Bolton No 5, Elmers Beam, Liney wobbler (runs on a balloon), Bengs Modelbau steam plant, 2 Hornby OO live steamers, Hornby 3 1/2 gauge live steamer, Mamod O Gauge, Lead Crystal Glass Oscillator (Now finished), O gauge coal fired live steam (started 20 years ago), PMR engine lathe in progress. Hope the show turns out all right. enjoy, Geoff


----------



## SAM in LA (Aug 18, 2010)

Geoff,

Nice display.

I really like the wood slab that you have your engines on.

SAM


----------

